# LEDS en serie.



## ruviboss84 (Sep 6, 2006)

Os parecera un pregunta muy elemental pero, quiero conectar 5 leds en serie a una fuente de 12 voltios de una bateria de una moto.

He puesto una resistencia de 100 ohm en la entrada. Conecto tres leds y todo luce bien pero cuando conecto el 4 y el 5 led la luminosidad baja muchisimo.

Sabes porque puede ser y que puedo hacer para que todos luzcan bastante?


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

ruviboss84 dijo:
			
		

> Os parecera un pregunta muy elemental pero, quiero conectar 5 leds en serie a una fuente de 12 voltios de una bateria de una moto.
> 
> He puesto una resistencia de 100 ohm en la entrada. Conecto tres leds y todo luce bien pero cuando conecto el 4 y el 5 led la luminosidad baja muchisimo.
> 
> Sabes porque puede ser y que puedo hacer para que todos luzcan bastante?



No sé que leds estás usando pero típicamente necesitan unos 10mA o 25mA para encender a máxima intensidad.

Si pones 5 leds en serie y los mismos tienen una tensión de supongamos, 1.3V, al poner 5 tendrás una caida de 6.5V.  La corriente que les debiera circular es de (12-6.5)/100 = 5.5/100 = 50 mA lo cual es más que suficiente, es más hasta incluso se podrían llegar a haber quemado. 

En realidad, debes comentarnos qué tipo de leds estás usando , de ahí podremos continuar el resto del análisis


----------



## zapeitor (Sep 6, 2006)

si los conectas en paralelo con una resistencia de unos 500 ohms cada uno luciran todos bien.

saludos


----------



## ruviboss84 (Sep 6, 2006)

Son leds blancos de alta luminosidad de 3,4 voltios creo.

Habia pensado en ponerlos en paralelo. otro montaje que habia pensado en ponerlos tres en serie con una resistencia delante y otro grupo igual en paralelo.

Que opinais?


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

ruviboss84 dijo:
			
		

> Son leds blancos de alta luminosidad de 3,4 voltios creo.
> 
> Habia pensado en ponerlos en paralelo. otro montaje que habia pensado en ponerlos tres en serie con una resistencia delante y otro grupo igual en paralelo.
> 
> Que opinais?



Si son de 3.4V, precisamente al tener 5 en serie, tienes 15 voltios!!  Están apenas encendiendo... por lo poco de corriente que les puedes hacer pasar.

En paralelo siempre te aseguras que la tensión es igual para todos.  Fíjate qué corriente máxima soportan y haz el siguiente cáculo

( 12V - 3.4V ) / Imax = Rmin 

Deberás poner una R mayor o igual a la que surga del cálculo.

Saludos


----------



## ruviboss84 (Sep 6, 2006)

Como se la corriente que soportan? 

Muchas gracias por contestarme a todo y tan rapido.


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

ruviboss84 dijo:
			
		

> Como se la corriente que soportan?
> 
> Muchas gracias por contestarme a todo y tan rapido.



Estos datos te los da el fabricante.  Si sabes donde los has adquirido podrías preguntar si tienen alguna información de su proveedor.

Si son chinos o de dudosa procedencia, bueno, la técnica de "pruebalo tu mismo" es una de las que puedes usar para probar hasta que intensidad se queman.


----------



## angeles85 (Sep 15, 2006)

si mira, básicamente lo que debes hacer es conectar los leds en paralelo con un a resistencia de 500 ohms, con eso es sufieciente!!!


----------



## shocky (Sep 15, 2006)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice angeles85.
Estas son las cuentas:
Vbat-Vled=12 - 3.4 = 8.6V
Iled = 8.6 / R
Si tomamos 500ohms tendrmos la siguiente corriente.
Iled = 17.2mA
Pero OJO la resistencia tiene que disipar la siguiente potencia.
Pr = (Vbat - Vled) * Itot
Itot = Iled * cantidad de LED
Itot = 17.2mA * 5 = 86mA
Por lo tanto la potencia disipada sera:
Pr = 8.6 * 0.086
Pr = 740mW
En conclucion debes colocar los 5 LED en paralelo y una resistensia en serie con ellos de 500ohms y 1W.
Saludos.


----------



## pepehurlingham (Ago 28, 2007)

hola! quisiera saber si puedo conectar  a la salida de un 555 (modo astable) 13 leds aproximadamente en paralelo, con una bateria de 9 v, q resistencia me recomiendan q coloque? gracias!!


----------



## shocky (Ago 28, 2007)

Hola que tal.
Es posible pero en particular yo no lo recomiendo, ya que le vas a exigir demaciada corriente al integrado.
Para hacer esto posible tienes que colocarle una resistencia de 56 ohms 1.5W.
Si puedes te recomiendo que a la salida del 555 coloques algun transistor que maneje un poco mas de corriente.
A la base del transistor colocale una resistencia de 1k, el colector a vcc y el emisor en serie con el paralelo de LED con la resistencia antes dicha.
Saludos


----------



## cona (Ago 30, 2007)

hola como estan la verdad quisera que me ayuden tengo un problema quiero encender 10 diodos led verdes con una bateria de 9V osea que el circuito sea inalambrico quisera me ayuden con los materiales que necesito y el circuito que debo hacer muchas gracias


----------



## shocky (Ago 30, 2007)

Pero tienes que decirnos, si quieres que se apaguen y se prendan y con que frecuencia o si solo quieres que queden encendido.
Es decir se un poco mas detallado con tu objetivo.
Saludos


----------



## cona (Ago 31, 2007)

hola deseo que los leds se enciendan en secuencia osea uno despues de otro y se vuelva a repetir la secuencia claro que debe llevar un interruptor para poder encenderlos y apagarlos planeo hacerlo con 10 diodos leds muchas gracias.


----------



## totung (Ago 31, 2007)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Pero tienes que decirnos, si quieres que se apaguen y se prendan y con que frecuencia o si solo quieres que queden encendido.
> Es decir se un poco mas detallado con tu objetivo.
> Saludos



hola shocky oye yo quiero hacer un poyecto algo parecido encender leds a distancia mediante infrarrojos.

agrego el diagrama mas o menos de como lo quisiera; y ahora te explico:
al presionar el boton 1 del control encendera el juego de luces 1 y se quedaran prendidas hasta que lo presione de nuevo y se apaguen. igualmente con los botones 2 y 3. el control se alimenta con 3v. y el receptor con 9v si se pudiera.

te agradeceria tu ayuda; se algo de electronica aunque sigo estudiando y con tu ayuda se que se podra lograr.


----------



## shocky (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola que tal.
No es nada facil lo que quieres hacer.
Primero en tu emisor tendras que tener un tres generadores de tono. Uno para cada pulsador.
En tu receptor tendras que tener tres decodificadores de tono mas un contador para que con un pulso encienda y cuando cuente el segundo se apague.
Nose que integrado realiza esta tarea, sera cuestion de buscar.
Saludos


----------



## dkns (Ene 10, 2010)

shocky dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice angeles85.
> Estas son las cuentas:
> Vbat-Vled=12 - 3.4 = 8.6V
> Iled = 8.6 / R
> ...


 
que tal shocky tengo una duda, me pregunto si esos calculos me serviran para una serie de 120 leds? 

veras se me ocurrio hacer un tablero de leds de colores que formen un dibujo para un obsequio, pero viendo el tamaño de tablero que deseo necesito encender 120 leds al mismo tiempo, sin parpadeos ni nada, solo que enciendan

pero como ya han mencionado el voltaje se cae rapido y las resistencias se vuelven de potencia, en fin.. no se si tu o alguien me podria ayudar con esto. gracias

aah y los leds que tengo pensados usar son de los de 10mm y sus caracteristicas son 2.5v a 20mA


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 9, 2013)

perdon por revivir este tema pero si alguien me ve por favor denme una pequeña ayuda
Tengo un pequeño problema, he hecho un pidevias usando 4 leds azules utilizo un transistor 2n3904 para activarlos, en el protoboard todo bien, pero al conectarlo a la moto y encenderla, debido al aumento de voltaje de 12v a 13.5 he notado que el led que no esta en serie con las otras 3 no se apaga al momento que el flasher corta la corriente. queda prendido no mucho pero se nota, hice mediciones y note que el al quitar la corriente hay queda corriente leve entre el anodo y catodo de los led, lo suficiente como para encenderlo 2.9 voltios para ser exactos, los 3 led en serie no hay problema ya que ese voltaje no es suficiente para encender los 3 leds pero para 1 solo led si lo es.¿Como hago para que el transistor al entrar en corte no quede corriente en los leds, es decir a cero voltios.?
nota: En el simulador no se nota ese voltaje pero en el protoboard si


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 9, 2013)

¿Para que usás un 7805? Aumentando un poco la R de 1K en la base basta para alimentarla directo de los 12V. Y te queda encendido porque te falta una R de unos 2K en la base a masa para evitar que pase corriente de fuga por el transistor.


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 10, 2013)

en realidad es un 7809, estoy utlizando un 4017 para luces strobe como pide vias. con 7805 o con 7809 igual hay voltaje, lo que tu llamas "corriente fuga" y utilizo el 7809 para estabilizar el circuito, porque si utilizo directo 12 voltios el circuito fallara por el cambio de voltaje. al arrancar la moto. la idea es tener el circuito siempre funcionando aunque el voltaje de los leds baje o suba. pero en fin ya me sali del asunto.
lo de la corriente en la base a masa funciona pero, la intensidad de corriente del led baja y yo necesito que iluminen al maximo, claro sin quemarse.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola.

Mira esto, tal vez, te puede servir.




He asumido Vled=3.4V y Iled = 20mA. Vcc =9V (regulador)

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2013)

El 7805 en es disposición no sirve de nada absolutamente.
Está cortocircuitado


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 10, 2013)

muchisimas por sus respuestas, scooter no es cierto pero gracias.
aficionado este es el circuito que tengo, la de 4 leds no hay problema ese esquema esta perfecto, no lo hice asi porque no tenia las resistencias necesarias, pero que pasa si son 5 leds, lo que intento es balancear ambas series de led una de 3 y otra de 2 cada serie con la misma intensidad de corriente, pero supongo que tengo mal calculado la resistencia que estoy usando en la serie de 2 leds. ya que si estoy enviando una corriente para 3 leds por logica es demasiado para los 2 leds y no se van a apagar. porque ya lo probe y cuando enciendo la moto y acelero, la serie de 2 led queda semiprendida no se apaga. totalmente.


----------



## jreyes (Abr 10, 2013)

WUANEJO dijo:


> muchisimas por sus respuestas, scooter no es cierto pero gracias.
> aficionado este es el circuito que tengo, la de 4 leds no hay problema ese esquema esta perfecto, no lo hice asi porque no tenia las resistencias necesarias, pero que pasa si son 5 leds, lo que intento es balancear ambas series de led una de 3 y otra de 2 cada serie con la misma intensidad de corriente, pero supongo que tengo mal calculado la resistencia que estoy usando en la serie de 2 leds. ya que si estoy enviando una corriente para 3 leds por logica es demasiado para los 2 leds y no se van a apagar. porque ya lo probe y cuando enciendo la moto y acelero, la serie de 2 led queda semiprendida no se apaga. totalmente.



Prueba con este circuito:







Saludos !


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 10, 2013)

gracias jreyes, probare tu circuito, aunque el problema es que tendria que agregar 2 transistores mas y ya tengo soldado los componentes en una placa perforada, pero esta interesente el esquema, vere que hago y les cuento. muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2013)

Fíjate bien, en esta configuración:
Ver el archivo adjunto 90475
El regulador no hace nada: Están unidas la entrada y la salida, osea puenteado, cortocircuitado, anulado o como mas te guste llamarlo. Si le quitas el cable desde los 12V hasta la salida ya sería otra cosa, o mejor alimentas los leds del reguulador ya que así conoces la tensión de salida.

Esta otra no la entiendo; el primer transistor tan solo hace de diodo ya que están unidas la base y el colector: no se que función tiene eso.






Supongo que estáis haciendo un generador de corriente constante fijando Vb y regulando por la resistencia de emisor, pero no se que es lo que hace el primer transistor, según entiendo no hace nada, solo es un diodo y una resistencia a negativo; ¿Es para fijar una corriente mínima de drenado del reguldor?


----------



## jreyes (Abr 11, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Fíjate bien, en esta configuración:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90475
> El regulador no hace nada: Están unidas la entrada y la salida, osea puenteado, cortocircuitado, anulado o como mas te guste llamarlo. Si le quitas el cable desde los 12V hasta la salida ya sería otra cosa, o mejor alimentas los leds del reguulador ya que así conoces la tensión de salida.
> 
> ...


El segundo diagrama es un espejo de corriente.



Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2013)

Le echaré una mirada al circuito, gracias .


----------

